# software für HP ScanJet 3300C



## Edgecrusher (4. Oktober 2002)

hi leute,

ich bin nun schon seit längerem besitzer eines HP ScanJet 3300C. Leider bloß habe ich meine Platten formatiert und neu drauf installiert, und da hab ich eben bemerkt, dass mir die software für den scanner fehlt.
windows kriegt den scanner allein nicht zum laufen, man braucht ja auch so weit ich weiß das hp programm dazu.

hat jemand ne ahnung wo ich das prog herbekommen kann??

gruß,

edge


----------



## Avariel (4. Oktober 2002)

Das hier dürft´s sein: Drück mich!


----------

